# depressing crypt melt



## Ekrindul

Day one crypts in new 20 gallon:










Today, after tedious pruning of wilted leaves:










Oh well, they will come back, but I'll be vacuuming decaying stems for the next week. The giant sagittaria were all pruned down today to pretty much stumps so I won't have to look at decaying leaves for the next several weeks. I still need to acquire several rhizomes of anubias nana to fill in the front of the driftwood on the left side, just below the anubias already in place. The krib is now in the tank (he's actually in a cave within the leftside driftwood in the 2nd pic, hiding as usual), and catching him was a 20 minute ordeal. There's a cave on the right side below the arched driftwood. I won't be attaching anything to this piece as I like how it looks bare. Instead, I put the pennywort marsh in front of it to fill in and hide the cave entrance (thanks for providing that TexGal!)

The ludwigia glandulosa will probably be temporary. It really needs CO2 I think. It is rooting I found today when I moved it from the 55 gallon to this tank, but it looks very pale and is loosing more leaves than I can stand. If I decide in the next few days to remove it, I'll see if any of you want it.

Here's the 55 after some work on it today. Power went out twice for an hour each time today, so the tank is full of debris. You can see the stauro is growing in some spots, nearly 2 inches on some stems. Am eager to see it fill in. The neons love it.


----------



## davemonkey

Your aquascapes are really good. I especially like what you've done with the 55, making use of all the space despite the limited depth. What kind of sword is that in the back right corner? It's leaves look emersed.

Oh, about the crypts. I've found it easier to just trim all the leaves off a crypt right before I plant/replant them. That way there are no melted leaves to have to get out.

-Dave


----------



## Ekrindul

Yeah, the depth can be a pain, but the ease of working in the shorter height is worth it to me. Plus, the height makes the lighting more efficient. I just have to forgo middle ground planting for the most part. Easier to clean without a middle ground, and I'm nit picky about the cleanliness. 

The sword was sold as Kleiner Bar. It looks more like ozelot too me, especially the new leaves. However, the new leaves are taking the same oval shape, and the older leaves have some spotting, not nearly as heavy as the new leaves, but the spotting fades to green as they've matured. If the top leaves are the emersed form, that would explain why I've had so much trouble IDing it. I'll have to wait and see. It doesn't seem to be in any hurry to relinquish it's emersed leaves though. I've had them for nearly 3 months now.


----------



## Ekrindul

I believe this is the sword on the right side.

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-293.htm


----------



## Tex Gal

Your tank looks great!!!


----------



## Ekrindul

Thanks. It still has some issues, but time and alot of fertz will hopefully resolve them. It's full of plants at last, so now I can just fertilize, WC and watch it grow.

I added two dwarf honey gourami today, up to 3 total now. Boutique Pet Shop had them in again finally! They are so tiny, size of a thumbnail. I also picked up a neon blue dwarf gourami--he's huge for a dwarf. So now I have 7 dwarf gourami altogether. Awesome little fish.

When are we going to see some pics of your new tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24

Ekrindul said:


> Thanks. It still has some issues, but time and alot of fertz will hopefully resolve them. It's full of plants at last, so now I can just fertilize, WC and watch it grow.
> 
> I added two dwarf honey gourami today, up to 3 total now. Boutique Pet Shop had them in again finally! They are so tiny, size of a thumbnail. I also picked up a neon blue dwarf gourami--he's huge for a dwarf. So now I have 7 dwarf gourami altogether. Awesome little fish.
> 
> When are we going to see some pics of your new tank?


HI drinda drina oh  tex gal new tank can be seen in this thread. HTH
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/69559-new-tank-horizon.html


----------



## Ekrindul

I've seen it empty. I meant with plants, water and fish.

Here's one of my albino catfish:


----------



## fishyjoe24

Ekrindul said:


> I've seen it empty. I meant with plants, water and fish.
> 
> Here's one of my albino catfish:


CAN I still that photo, to say my friend got a new albino catfish... wait where you at the dfwapc meeting? :wave: how have you been? I've hit a snap i'm going to have to notch my canopy for it to be able to fit back on my tank with the new light.


----------



## Ekrindul

Yeah, I was there. 

Notch it? How do you mean?

Oh, and yes, you can use the photo however you wish


----------



## fishyjoe24

Ekrindul said:


> Yeah, I was there.
> 
> Notch it? How do you mean?
> 
> Oh, and yes, you can use the photo however you wish


for the sides. the inside of the canopy has a wood piece on each side that sits on the side of the tank.
it now won't sit right because of the new light.. I will have to notch/cut part of the pieces on the canopy that sits on the side so it will sit on the tank right and hide the light.


----------



## Tex Gal

Love your albino cat "fish". I see why you have the larger tank there. She's outgrown the small one! 

Still working on my tank as I type this. Working out all the kinks and snags with the plumbing takes a while. Really need to get plants in it tonight. They've been out long enough!

@fishyjoe24 - careful that you don't trap too much heat in your canopy. It can cause your water to get too hot.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Thanks, that what ac/dc computer fans are for ...


----------



## Michael

Beautiful designs! Other than the albino catfish, what other kinds of fish do you keep? I am making a "wish list" for my 20 gallon.

--Michael


----------



## Ekrindul

Thanks Michael. Here's what I currently have in both aquariums. All are small enough for a 20 gallon tank.

In the 55 gallon, I have 12 neon tetras, 7 dwarf gourami (mostly honey), 6 long finned danios, 1 female variatus platy, 1 female red wag platy, 6 pygmy cory, 4 albino cory, 1 siamese algae eater, 8 amano shrimp, 3 otos, various nerite snails, ramshorns, pond snails.

In the 20 gallon long, I have just 1 kribensis and 3 male variatus platy. I intend to add a female kribensis. I could add a small school of tetras, but I doubt I will. The krib is already picking on the 3 platy.

Another great shot of the rare albino catfish:


----------



## fishyjoe24

Ekrindul said:


> Thanks Michael. Here's what I currently have in both aquariums. All are small enough for a 20 gallon tank.
> 
> In the 55 gallon, I have 12 neon tetras, 7 dwarf gourami (mostly honey), 6 long finned danios, 1 female variatus platy, 1 female red wag platy, 6 pygmy cory, 4 albino cory, 1 siamese algae eater, 8 amano shrimp, 3 otos, various nerite snails, ramshorns, pond snails.
> 
> In the 20 gallon long, I have just 1 kribensis and 3 male variatus platy. I intend to add a female kribensis. I could add a small school of tetras, but I doubt I will. The krib is already picking on the 3 platy.
> 
> Another great shot of the rare albino catfish:


that is one big albino catfish dinner is on tonight. :twitch:[smilie=l: just kidding.


----------



## Ekrindul

LOL, I don't think the FDA would allow her in the meat market. She is a regular steroid user due to her asthma. Completely deaf too.


----------



## Tex Gal

I had a white cat with blue eyes that was completely deaf. We would stomp the ground to get her attention. She was a real sweetie.


----------



## Ekrindul

Yeah, she's unique with the yellow eyes being deaf. It's not common. She's also very sensitive to vibrations. Although when she is asleep, she's asleep. One advantage of being deaf maybe--you get some really deep sleep. Here she is sleeping on her forehead. Talk about weird.


----------



## Tex Gal

This is AMAZING! My cat used to sleep EXACTLY like that - on her head! Too much! LOL


----------



## fishyjoe24

my dogs cooler...... HA HA how does a dog sit on the couch like that. I wish i could train my terrier to do this.





I like your cat, wish I could have a cat but my dog, and my parents dog would chase it... wait my sister has a cat but it's at her house. it hides to much those. oops there i go off topic.

back to aquariums.. any one know where i can get t5 endcaps?


----------



## digital_gods

fishyjoe24 said:


> any one know where i can get t5 endcaps?


Here is a link to what you need. Time to get out the credit card.
http://www.lightingsupply.com/fixtures_-_lighting_related_products/lighting_related_products/sockets_and_accessories/sockets/fluorescent_sockets/mini_bipin_sockets.aspx


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> Here is a link to what you need. Time to get out the credit card.
> http://www.lightingsupply.com/fixtures_-_lighting_related_products/lighting_related_products/sockets_and_accessories/sockets/fluorescent_sockets/mini_bipin_sockets.aspx


Thanks, Robert. am I going to have to buy all of those pieces or just 2 inch caps to each bulb.
I got my light wired, now to just sell the power compacts on the 55g and switch over to t5HO.


----------



## Ekrindul

Update on the 55 gallon.

Finally broke down and added some driftwood you can actually see, one of my cypress pieces. Having to weight it down with a large stone for now. That's cyperus helferi behind the cyrpess. Kind of confusing when you describe it to someone out loud.

Redid the scape a bit, to make things look more organized on the right side and give the nymphaea more prominence. I should trim the sunset polysperma, but I like the wild look of it. The fish love having all the hygros together surrounding the anubias and crypts. So many places to retreat to and hide. The ambulia is finally reaching for the top of the tank. I actually removed a bulb a few weeks ago, so I only have one 51 watt T5HO bulb on this tank. It seems the overall health of the plants has improved, though the sunset isn't quite as bright pink as it was. The staurogyne is filled in, so I can let it start growing up now. Won't trim it again until I have a field at least 2 to 3 inches high.


----------



## fishyjoe24

looking real good, and you said t5 ho 51w? it's a 48 inch bulb right. I thought 48 inch t5 ho where 54w but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ekrindul

You're right, Joey. It is 54 watt.


----------



## Tex Gal

See any new growth on your crypts? Your tank looks so good. 

I'm glad to see your staurogyne doing so well. Every piece of mine melted away into oblivion. I wanted to put it around the base of my driftwood. I thought I might have had one lone survivor but I don't see it. I'd like to try it again now that the tank has settled down. I think two moves (mailed and then changed from old tank to new) was just too much for it.


----------



## Ekrindul

Yeah, the crypts are slowly making a comeback. 

I actually moved them again too. I switched out the 20 gallon long for a 29 gallon. So now I have another tank sitting empty, but I like the 29 gallon much better. I also donated the krib to the LFS. I decided to go with pearl gourami, 1 male, 3 female for the 29 gallon and the krib just went nuts. He hated the sight of them, so much so he was going to the top of the water to chase them. 

I put an L144 in and 2 apistogramma borelli. Will probably add a small group of bleeding heart tetras in soon and that will be it. I'll put up a picture of it soon, once I get a few things straightened out.

I should be able to get you some stauro plants soon. It grows slowly for me, but it is growing. Right now only the nymphaea and h polysperma are growing aggressively.


----------



## Michael

Please let me know how the A. borellii do for you, I'm curious about them.

--Michael


----------



## Ekrindul

So far they have been very shy, but they are both juveniles. They are just old enough I can see they're both male. One of them has started coming up to the surface at feeding time, and both are starting to explore more. They moved right into the caves the krib was using, though they spend most of their time around the base of the hygrophila augustifolia. I'm anxious to see how their color develops.


----------



## Tex Gal

Glad to hear about the crypts. Too bad about the krib - he should have been nice! The apistos should be beautiful with the gouramis. Your tank is going to be so nice.


----------



## Michael

Where did you get your A. borellii? I am considering them for my 20 gallon because I like chiclids, and they are the smallest, most peaceful species I could find that would take my water conditions (pH 7.8, GH 150 ppm). Shy is OK, because they would be the largest fish in the tank. Anything else you can tell me about them would be welcome.

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24

what about Bolivian rams?


----------



## Michael

A little too big and prone to dig for this tank.


----------



## Ekrindul

I got them from Boutique Pet Shop on Garland Road over by White Rock Lake. All the apistos they had were male, and they still had a dozen or so a few days ago.

They are omnivores (maybe), cave spawners, and territorial as cichlids tend to be. I wouldn't get two males like I did unless you have another tank you can use to separate them. If mine begin to squabble too much, I will move one to the 55 gallon tank. They are generally said to be fairly tolerant of various water conditions, but most fish nowadays are due to captive breeding. Max size is about 2 to 2.5 inches.

Here's a site with some info and photos. They list them as a carnivore, which may be the case:

http://diszhal.info/english/cichlids/en_Apistogramma_borelli.php


----------



## Michael

I went to Boutique to look at the A. borellii. The very helpful lady there explained that they were all male because the grower/wholesaler does not want to ship females. That would allow hobbyists to breed them! She cannot get females at the present time, so I decided to pass on the fish. They were nice looking though.

I was impressed that she was so honest about the situation. She was obviously not happy about the wholesaler's policy, and telling the truth cost her a sale. But it made me more likely to buy from Boutique in the future.

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24

I forgot those are apistos. jon J and d discus inport's in weatherford inports and breeds apistos. might seen what jon(txredneck) has. or try snookin21 on aquabid he inports alot of stuff too.


----------



## Roll_Tide#1

Hi, new here. Check with TxAquagarden on DFWfishbox, Michael. He had some a few weeks ago but they were going to a lfs so Im not sure if he still has them. I picked up a few and love the little guys.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Roll_Tide#1 said:


> Hi, new here. Check with TxAquagarden on DFWfishbox, Michael. He had some a few weeks ago but they were going to a lfs so Im not sure if he still has them. I picked up a few and love the little guys.


x2. yep howard might have some.. also a great person to buy plants from. he is more then fair on what he sales and what you get for the :wof:


----------



## Ekrindul

Here's all of my pearls in one shot, though they don't sit still much, so 2 are complete blurs. I had to darken the shot as much as the camera allows to get the shutter speed down enough to get them, at all. They are in great health, though. I spent all week taming them, as they were extremely skittish at first. They won't leave me alone now when I'm in the tank.


----------



## Michael

Cool, those have always been my favorite gourami.

Back on the subject of A. borellii, today Fish Gallery had some of both sexes (I think), so I bought a pair (I think). They calmed down rapidly in my tank, and much to my surprise began hunting limpets and baby snails. They can swallow only snails the size of a pin head. This is a good thing--the apistos get live food, and I get some control on my exploding snail population.

These are really small fish, but they definitely have that chiclid attitude.


----------



## Ekrindul

Yeah, I'm very happy with the pearls. I was really worried about their long pectorals and the koralia powerhead, but they actually hug the thing all day with no issue. I've been avoiding the LFS recently. Have to contain my hobby spending-wise until I am employed again.

Snail overpopulation is a good indicator of too much food in the tank. Try feeding a smaller amount more times per day. Well fed fish tend to get lazy. Once food is more than a few inches from them, they don't want to bother going after it it seems. Snails aren't so picky.

Too bad they don't all look like this. I wouldn't mind a bit of overpopulation:


----------



## fishyjoe24

how did you plant your crypts did you just stick them in the substrate? some one told me they where like java fern and had to be tied to rocks or driftwood. I have 8 crypt lula lutla(spelling?).


----------



## Ekrindul

fishyjoe24 said:


> how did you plant your crypts did you just stick them in the substrate? some one told me they where like java fern and had to be tied to rocks or driftwood. I have 8 crypt lula lutla(spelling?).


Crypts must be planted. They rely heavily on their root systems. And if they melt, just remove the dying leaves, clipping them as close to the base as you can. The dying leaves will turn to soup quickly and foul things up. The plant will recover though, even if it loses all of it's leaves. It's best to plant them and then not move them at all, but moving them within the same tank once they've recovered doesn't seem to put them in shock quite as much as moving them to another environment altogether.

You have to plant them like a sword plant since they're root system can be so large. Either dig out a hole to put them in and cover them, or push them in moving them side to side. It's best to push them in too far, cover the base and pull them up slightly to help the roots spread out.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Ekrindul said:


> Crypts must be planted. They rely heavily on their root systems. And if they melt, just remove the dying leaves, clipping them as close to the base as you can. The dying leaves will turn to soup quickly and foul things up. The plant will recover though, even if it loses all of it's leaves. It's best to plant them and then not move them at all, but moving them within the same tank once they've recovered doesn't seem to put them in shock quite as much as moving them to another environment altogether.
> 
> You have to plant them like a sword plant since they're root system can be so large. Either dig out a hole to put them in and cover them, or push them in moving them side to side. It's best to push them in too far, cover the base and pull them up slightly to help the roots spread out.


Thanks, will I need to go get root tabs.. my lighting is 2x39w t5-HO 6,700k and a colormax.


----------



## Ekrindul

Whether you use root tabs or not depends on your substrate, your dosing routine, etc. They can't hurt, but if you have a nutrient substrate and you dose non-limiting nutrients in the water column, they aren't necessary. I generally only use them under sword plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Ekrindul said:


> Whether you use root tabs or not depends on your substrate, your dosing routine, etc. They can't hurt, but if you have a nutrient substrate and you dose non-limiting nutrients in the water column, they aren't necessary. I generally only use them under sword plants.


my substrate is soil master select, and all I have for ferts is sea-chem flourish. should I go get some seachem root tabs? and order some N-P-k from aquariumfertlizers.com


----------



## Ekrindul

With the light you have and since you're going to CO2, you should begin dosing at least KNO3 and KH2PO4 every other day, dose the Flourish on the other days for micros (the NPK in Flourish is too low for a really heavily planted tank, but the micro levels are fine). You could use CSM+B for micros if you want something cheaper than Flourish.

The first day of the dose cycle do a 50% water change. Don't dose anything the last day of the dose cycle.

You could also dose K2SO4 and iron chelate, but probably isn't necessary unless you start seeing deficiencies. 

Dry dosing is so cheap and simple if you just dose with a cheap teaspoon set, there's not much reason not to dose all of the above and not have to worry about deficiency. Then you can focus all your time on CO2 and light.

For your tank size, light level, I'd dose like so:

+/- ¼ tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp K2S04 3x a week (optional)
+/- 1/16 tsp (5ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change
+/- 1/32 tsp iron chelate daily (optional)

Depending on your water's Ca/Mg levels, you might want to dose Equilibrium or GH Booster during water changes. Again, just adding a small amount, say 1/4 tsp will likely cover any potential deficiency.


----------



## fishyjoe24

so I need N-P-K then, where could i find it locally or should I just find the bullet use paypal and order it on line? I don't smoke but the gas pipe or dragons breath have the npk and other ferts you are talking about?


----------



## Ekrindul

fishyjoe24 said:


> so I need N-P-K then, where could i find it locally or should I just find the bullet use paypal and order it on line? I don't smoke but the gas pipe or dragons breath have the npk and other ferts you are talking about?


I would go with the cheapest. I pay about $3/lb for each I listed, except the Fe is more expensive. Shipping is USPS, so it's cheap and arrives in 2 days to Texas.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Ekrindul said:


> I would go with the cheapest. I pay about $3/lb for each I listed, except the Fe is more expensive. Shipping is USPS, so it's cheap and arrives in 2 days to Texas.


where are you getting them for $3/pound? and shipped her to texas in two days?


----------



## Ekrindul

fishyjoe24 said:


> where are you getting them for $3/pound? and shipped her to texas in two days?


Here:

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2

The monopotassium phosphate is $6.00/lb, but you use alot less of it anyway, so it goes along way. The potassium nitrate and potassium sulfate (optional, but will go along way also since not much needed) are each $3/lb. GH Booster is $5/lb, but again, it will last along time, since you only probably need a small portion once a week. Iron Chelate is $10/lb, but you may not need it, depends on your overall plant types. The CSM+B is the killer at $15/lb, but when you consider it will last substantially longer than 2 bottles of Flourish which is about the equivalent cost, it's actually really cheap.

So $9 for 1 lb of the two essential macros (KNO3 and KH2PO4), then $15 for CSM+B. $24 for a richer blend of Flourish that will last much longer than 3 bottles of Seachem product.

I think the shipping was like $6. Everytime I got it in 2 days if I ordered it early in the day.


----------



## fishyjoe24

thanks, and I'm still confused. what are the main ones i need to get. so everything will be 30 shipped? not to bad, time to go transfer money to paypal again.


----------



## Ekrindul

You need for macros KNO3 (potassium nitrate) and KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate). The CSM+B Plantex is the micros.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Ekrindul said:


> You need for macros KNO3 (potassium nitrate) and KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate). The CSM+B Plantex is the micros.


for or four? so I need to order kn03 and kh2p04 thanks.


----------



## Ekrindul

Visual update on each tank. The 20 gallon is now a 29 gallon obviously. You can see some of the pearls in the top middle of the 55 gallon. The other 9 gourami seem to be all in the bottom right corner stealing the cories dinner:


----------



## fishyjoe24

josh I understand what you are saying now. for macro fertalizing.
I will need to get macros KNO3 (potassium nitrate) and KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate). then for micro fertalizing I need to get The CSM+B Plantex. Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal

Your tanks are looking beautiful. I see some crypts in there! I love the lotus plants!! Your foreground is looking good Seems like things have stabilized for you.


----------

